# HR34 operating temp



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

What is the normal temp of an HR34? The past few days I've gotten overheating messages twice, and I never had this issue with my HR22 in the same spot (and that I had an HR20 on top of, which is now disconnected). Right now, my 34 says its running at 145 degrees. It doesn't feel all that warm to the touch from the outside.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

That's pretty toasty. Mine say 122º, and it's in a semi-enclosed cabinet with an HR20 + eSATA drive underneath it. 

Sounds like your HR34 might have some blocked air vents, or a defective cooling fan.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

No vents are blocked, and it's got some space behind it. Before, I had two DECA boxes, a splitter and BSF back there. I do have my Roku there. I ran a fan in front of it for a few minutes, and the message went away and has not come back. I'll keep an eye on it. Of course I'd just customized things the other day...

Would a laptop fan mat help? I know they've been used upside down on a HR20, but don't know how useful they are on units with side vents.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

145 degree is gonna cook your drive pretty fast ...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm assuming at that temp, I should be hearing fans? Putting my ear right up to it with not much ambient noise, I can't really hear anything other than a little hard drive noise. Maybe a little fan noise, but certainly not on high.

I called it in, of course they said they couldn't guarantee I'd get a 34 replacement. She knew what it was, but seems they need a little more training still.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It's at 115º here, but it is cool (65º) in my home in the winter. I keep my home at 76º in the summer. That when I will watch.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

106 here in a open backed hutch with room temp at 76.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Room temp is about 66. 

I'm curious to see what the new one runs. I figured now is the best time to try replacing it, we don't have many recordings built up yet.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I called it in, of course they said they couldn't guarantee I'd get a 34 replacement. She knew what it was, but seems they need a little more training still.


Let us know how that works out


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I will. I did learn they have a 10 hour day schedule.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If that's 4 days a week, I could go for that.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think it is. She said she generally likes it, but that there are days it seems really long.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm assuming at that temp, I should be hearing fans? Putting my ear right up to it with not much ambient noise, I can't really hear anything other than a little hard drive noise. Maybe a little fan noise, but certainly not on high.
> 
> I called it in, of course they said they couldn't guarantee I'd get a 34 replacement. She knew what it was, but seems they need a little more training still.


The HR34 is a HMC class and would be swapped out with another HR34 since it's the only HMC receiver out at this time.

That's like her saying "I can replace your HD DVR but can't guarantee you won't get a SD DVR." LOL.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

rrdirectsr said:


> The HR34 is a HMC class and would be swapped out with another HR34 since it's the only HMC receiver out at this time.
> 
> That's like her saying "I can replace your HD DVR but can't guarantee you won't get a SD DVR." LOL.


I think everyone in the thread understands that, but with a new launch there's usually system "quirks" (and of course the human element...) The question is will the system work correctly?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dpeters11 is our crash test dummy


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Exactly. Actually I'm not the first one, I remembered someone else had to replace theirs for a different issue and I just PM'd him asking how it went, if it got there yet.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Room temp of 76, HR34 temp of 106 in an open entertainment center, sitting on top of an AM21.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Ive been watching mine every day for a few weeks. With the AM21 on top of it and an in a cubby with the front open only, it was running as high as 124. I moved the am21 up to the next shelf, now I generally see under 110.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> What is the normal temp of an HR34? The past few days I've gotten overheating messages twice, and I never had this issue with my HR22 in the same spot (and that I had an HR20 on top of, which is now disconnected). Right now, my 34 says its running at 145 degrees. It doesn't feel all that warm to the touch from the outside.


 Touch the bottom metal chassis. That is where most of the heat is generated. Gets quite warm to the touch but mine shows 115 consistently and it is sitting on top of an AM21. I originally had it sitting on top of an HR20-700 and IIRC that vents out of the top so they both got pretty hot.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Mine has consistently run between 115 - 120ºF in an open entertainment shelf under my TV since the day I got it. Not a huge amount of open space around it but enough so things shouldn't be completely stagnant.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Is the temp reported coming from the HDD, or another source? just asking because Im using an EHD.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The temp is what the HR34 is reporting, I don't have an external drive plugged in.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> The temp is what the HR34 is reporting, I don't have an external drive plugged in.


Thats not what I meant, it was a general question about all of them. When the temp number is reported, is it from the HDD (internal or external) or something else.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That I do not know. PSmith is the kind of guy that might know that one.


----------



## phoneman06 (Feb 20, 2005)

On my HR21 I have an external hard drive on it and for the temp it says "N/A, External hard drive in use" so my guess is it is getting temp from the internal drive.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Weird, on the HR34 I am using an external, and it reads a temp.


----------



## phoneman06 (Feb 20, 2005)

I wonder if they made that change in the newer model receivers? We'll see if one of the pro's on here can answer that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New FW can read from int or ext drive - check Diagnostics (during boot press Select on front panel).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I checked when I got home as soon as I turned everything on, 140. Of course I know the DVR itself is doing a lot in standby, buffering etc, but everything else was essentially off, including the AVR on the lower shelf.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I checked when I got home as soon as I turned everything on, 140. Of course I know the DVR itself is doing a lot in standby, buffering etc, but everything else was essentially off, including the AVR on the lower shelf.


Is it really that hot, or do you perhaps just have a bad thermistor sensor?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you have professional thermometer, you could push a thermocouple thru vents inside ... I'm too far to lend my dual channel Fluke.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It could be I guess. I need to feel it again, I forgot to do that, and had my fan on. It needs replaced regardless at least so that the overheating message doesn't keep coming up. But an interesting thought.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"P Smith" said:


> If you have professional thermometer, you could push a thermocouple thru vents inside ... I'm too far to lend my dual channel Fluke.


Best I have is a meat thermometer unfortunately and don't know of anyone that I can borrow one from.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> Best I have is a* meat thermometer* unfortunately and don't know of anyone that I can borrow one from.


Interesting idea ... sort of right approach - get internal part's temp ... but it would be invasive method  If you have canned air, use it with a straw inside of the DVR...


----------



## imjustdave (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine reported 109 in a 70 ish room. Sitting in a open air shelf... Now its in a cabinet... time will tell once I put the door on what it will go up to. thinking of installing some ports in the back to vent.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Did you get your replacement yet?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not yet, and I'm still waiting on a recovery kit for my HR22. I'm hoping I get something tomorrow.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> Not yet, and I'm still waiting on a recovery kit for my HR22. I'm hoping I get something tomorrow.


I hope you get it tomorrow then. I really think the HR34 should have a 24 hour turnaround time for replacements. It will be interesting to see if there's a shift if/when RVU clients become the norm on install. A downed HR34 would mean no usable Tv in this case.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Very true, and if I dont get it by Friday, that means Tuesday.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Box arrived today, I've confirmed it's a 34. Will be interesting to see what the temp is when I set it up tonight.

I really wish there was a way to back up and restore stuff like series links, guide settings etc.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

About 30 minutes in, at 122. I'll see how it goes at 8, three things at scheduled to record. Had some odd issues activating, but they worked them out.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> About 30 minutes in, at 122. I'll see how it goes at 8, three things at scheduled to record. Had some odd issues activating, but they worked them out.


Mine is up to 118 right now, recording 5 channels (if that really makes a difference?).
At least yours isnt cooking now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Interesting, 106.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine 118 recording two and playing back one. About 69 in the room.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Here is how I set mine up.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Mine is running 106 deg while recording 3 shows and watching 1 recording.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Mines 120 now recording 4 and watching 1. I wonder if recording OTA is more work on the hdd since they are larger files, more to write.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

```
[SIZE="4"]Room Temperature 	 66°F
HR34 Recording		122°F
HR34 Not Recording 	108°F[/SIZE]
```


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Room Temperature 85
HR34 Recoriding 108
HR34 Not Recording 108

Hard drive is Seagate Green 2TB at 5900 rpm internal.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

85? Wow, that's warm.

I'm calling this fixed for now, at 117 right now.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> 85? Wow, that's warm.
> 
> .


Thats what I was thinking. Maybe he has his RV parked in Key West with the windows open  (If I had an RV, that is where I would be).


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Between San Diego and Riverside California in the sun. No air on as it is cooling down outside now. 

The HR34 is in a cabinet sitting over a Pioneer Elite receiver with no shelf in between. 

For comparison same hard drive in a HR24 in a closed cabinet over a Pioneer Elite and a Phillips DSR704 recording, 135 Ambient in the bedroom is probably 90 degrees. No thermometer in that room. 

Overall after some fooling around the DTV DVRs could be decent replacements for the DirecTiVos.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

HR34 recording four channels and watching a fifth

Ambient 77
HR34 Temp 113
Cabinet with doors open and sitting over a receiver.


----------

